# ID please ?



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

can someone ID this one please


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i dono. but very nice.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

maybe irritan


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I see bars on the lower rear flank. Might be S. compressus. Not completely sure.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

hastatus said:


> I see bars on the lower rear flank. Might be S. compressus. Not completely sure.


 Frank,what about S. Hollandi?

Here is OPEFE's pic....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nope, S. hollandi is a Pristobrycon. The fish in the first photo is clearly Serrasalmus from the snout. Also the tail on that fish is fixed. S. hollandi is a "V". Your also missing the scutes on the belly vs. the fish above.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

they told me it is a Rhombeus Xingu.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

does anyone got an idea ?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

As Frank said,I see the bars to,compressus would also be my guess.These guys are difficult to confirm the i.d for certain without collection point for the fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> killarbee Posted on Jun 3 2004, 11:43 AM
> they told me it is a Rhombeus Xingu.


It could very well be, the fish is young and the red eye for rhombeus is not present --- yet. Im looking at just a small portion of the fish and I see bars and that is consistent with the compressus group. However, taking a photo for ID requires a clear straight flank shot and the pattern of spots or bars should be clearly visible for ID purposes. These best anyone can do (in particular me) is give you the best guess based on your photo and that is NO GUARANTEE it is the correct species since I'm having some difficulty with the angle and last of all no DATA on where the fish was collected other than what some dealer/hobbyist might have told you. Sorry, that's the nature of the best when you try to ID from a poor photo.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

ok thanks


----------

